# Desert Vivarium?



## Cyris69 (Mar 17, 2008)

I was wanting to setup a 20-30gal H desert 'vivarium' for my Hadrurus arizonensis. I'd love to go with something much larger in the 50+gal range and long not too high. The two are in a 10gal right now with ~4-5" of sand mixed with 10lbs of ZooMed excavator which they love to make large burrows in. 

Well I want to give them 10-12+ inches of sand to work with. My only concern is when adding cactus how do I water them? I know they can go long periods without water but when I do could the extra humidity affect the scorpions? Also, I'd have to use some low wattage full spectrum tube light so the cactus will grow. Now with a full spectrum how will this affect the scorpions? I will make premade burrows using PVC and other object to make it look very natural and showy. However, they don't always take to the burrows immediately so while they stay out in the open could that prove fatal? Maybe just wait a few days until they are settled in I suppose.
How about some layout ideas? That would be helpful as well, even specific safe species of cactus would also be greatly appreciated. I'm not too worried about the prey eating the plants they are almost immediately eaten when they hit the ground. 

*Just a side question:*
I believe they are two males, I haven't had the time to get ventral shots yet (their very aggressive). The 'alpha' male has made quite a burrow on the right half of the tank yet the 'beta' male has not made anything. He uses the premade burrow from time to time. The have their fights over territory but the 'alpha' wins and they stop trying to take over for quite some time. Is there a chance he won't make his own burrow or maybe something I can do to help the process? 

*On an appetite level:*
I hear they don't eat much. I have seen quite the opposite, they eat adult male dubia easily and its quite a show to see. They can easily eat a dubia and a cric or two each week. I'm trying to stretch out their feeding but sometimes you have to do it when your making your rounds instead of feeding a group here and another there etc... So does this sound 'normal' in any way or will they begin their fast fairly soon?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 17, 2008)

Kevin,

There are some ways you can deal with the cactus.  One is to put pots into your setup and then drop the cactus in in its pot (so they are double-potted).  Once in a while, remove them and soak them in a tub of water for a bit before replacing them in the tank.  That way, you can make sure they get the odd soaking without flooding your tank.  That being said, a little moisture that goes away quickly is not going to kill your Hadrurus.  If you use the double-pot method, just make sure that there is a ridge of substrate or some other decoration in front to hide the pots from the viewer.

Don't worry about the lighting.  H.arizonensis are seen out and about in full sun now and again and they seem to make it.  They aren't going to be out all the time and it isn't a blacklight you are proposing ... they'll do fine.

As to territory, how long have you had them together?  Sometimes it takes them a while to establish themselves.

They can definitely eat a lot at one time.  Just make sure you don't overfeed because if you get one fat you will never slim it down again.  Doesn't seem to hurt the scorpion, but it is unappealing to have a blimp of a Hadrurus.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Cyris69 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks man, great idea on the potting. No just a full spectrum florescent tube plant light that are used for aquariums. 

I've had them together since Feb 26th, they fought when they came in contact but did not use stingers or claws which was great. The beta male seems to be out in the open scouting more than it is in the premade burrow.

I will make sure to keep the quantity of food much lower. I like fat scorpions but not blimps for life lol. Maybe a suggestion on amounts? Maybe 1 adult cricket per 1-2 weeks?


----------



## theteacher (Mar 18, 2008)

*desert vivarium*

I like to give my hadrurus extended fasting as this is what they experience in the wild. I think sometimes scorpion keepers enjoy watching their scorpion eat so much that they overfeed the creature. They don't come across prey everyday in the wild and desert scorpions are especially adapted to going long periods without eating. Also, the cactus idea can be done just be careful not to use a species with large shart thorns as it could possibly injure the scorpions, especially if there are two in the enclosure. Hadrurus can be very cannibalistic so be aware of the risks of keeping two together. In terms of lighting, I like my desert species to have a bright hot light on during the day and going off at night where the enclosure gets cooler. Just like the real desert, this keeps the substrate warm for awhile after the setting of the sun (or light). A bright light should be enough to keep your cactus going well (I agree with the double potting idea). Make sure the substrate allows them to burrow from the sun and come out at night. I love this species, have fun.


----------



## Cyris69 (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, I know the most common issue with a nub is over feeding. None of my scorpions are on a schedule, I just feed them when I want, which may be every 1 to 3 weeks. However, I do indeed enjoy watching these guys eat 

As for heating it gets up to 95F in their tank and a low of 75F-77F at night. I keep all my lighting on a timer from 7AM to 8PM

The 'alpha' loves to burrow it just so happened he did it right by the glass 

I just to happened to look in the tank just now.
The 'beta' is waiting at his large burrow entrance with claws open, and 'alpha' is stilting. Is he trying to get hotter or cool off?

Here are two photos, the one threw the tank glass is really crappy. This is just a temp tank until I have space to upgrade to a 20-30gal H

Also, could I get maybe 2 more adults in a 20gal or a 30gal high with ~12" of sand? How do I clean remains from his burrow? Like the roach wings?
















This is easily my fav scorpion that I have in my 'collection'. It's large in length and size, has large chela, uses its stinger to kill, and is desert dwelling. I don't mind the 'pet hole' aspect in the larger tank I will make sure to place the premade burrows next to the glass and use cardboard to cover them during the day. Still wonder about what sort of surface architecture I want to do...


----------



## Deadtomygirl (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice Camera


----------



## Cyris69 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks, its just a point-and-shoot Sony Cyber-Shot 10.1 MP. However, the best and first camera I've ever owned. Next a Canon Rebel XTi when I win the lottery


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Why use real cactus at all, there are lots of high quality fake cactus out there and they're animal safe. http://www.petco.com/Shop/SearchResults.aspx?Nav=1&N=0&Ntt=cactus
Most have realistic "soft" spines. I'm always hesitant to use real plants, because the plant growing industry relies so heavily on the use of pesticides and fertilizers. To make the real plants safe, they would need to repotted


----------



## Cyris69 (Mar 19, 2008)

I work at Pecto too 

To be honest I hate fake plants, plus they are WAY over priced: Fake $17-$30 | Real >$8. I always say go all in or not at all ya know? I hand wash every bit of each plant I place in my tanks, using a diluted dish soap and rags then rinse uber well the let dry.

I have loads of cactus downstairs because I love it, had them for several years 6+ so I know there isn't any residue left but I will wash anyways.

Now, they aren't going to be climbing on it or anything so I don't know why the spines are an issue for the most part. I don't have any that face out all of them curl up and not a run into risk sort of danger.


----------

